# Paiement par chèque en boutique?



## Flo... (15 Août 2010)

Bonjour,

Juste une question pour savoir si les paiements par chèque sont acceptés en boutique Apple Store (à l'Odysseum je pense que c'est pareil qu'ailleurs)??? 

J'ai vu que sur le Store en ligne c'était possible, donc je pense qu'il ne devrait pas y avoir de soucis en boutique, mais je préfère demander car si je me fais remballer à la caisse...

Merci d'avance!

Flo...


----------



## Sly54 (15 Août 2010)

Is it a joke ??

Bien sûr que les paiements par chèque sont acceptés. Après, 1 ou 2 pièces d'identité, je ne sais pas


----------



## Flo... (15 Août 2010)

Je sais que c'est une question stupide, mais je préfère ne pas faire le voyage jusqu'à Montpellier et me voir refuser le paiement!! 

Merci en tout cas, j'ai 2 pièces d'identité si il faut (carte nationale d'identité et permis de conduire) donc je pense que ça ira!


----------



## ntx (15 Août 2010)

Dans le doute, le mieux c'est quand même de le appeler, ils doivent être à même de te renseigner mieux que nous.


----------



## Flo... (15 Août 2010)

Vu que c'est dimanche et que l'apple store est fermé j'ai demandé ici, je ne dois pas être le premier qui compte payer par chèque en boutique! 

Mais je les appelerai demain matin pour en être sûr à 100%


----------



## TiteLine (15 Août 2010)

Pas de meilleurs conseils à te donner que ceux déjà cités. Dans le doute, passe un coup de fil mais à priori, le paiement par chèque est certainement accepté. Pour les pièces d'identité, cela dépend des boutiques. Une seule chez mon APR, 2 à la FNAC.


----------



## twinworld (15 Août 2010)

Flo... a dit:


> Je sais que c'est une question stupide, mais je préfère ne pas faire le voyage jusqu'à Montpellier et me voir refuser le paiement!!


vous avez bien fait de préciser (indirectement) le pays dans lequel vous êtes, parce que les chèques suivant où, s'ils ne sont pas carrément refusés,  sont acceptés avec des frais monstrueux ! Ici, par exemple, on paie par carte. ;-))


----------



## drs (15 Août 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Is it a joke ??
> 
> Bien sûr que les paiements par chèque sont acceptés. Après, 1 ou 2 pièces d'identité, je ne sais pas



Et bien détrompe toi, la question n'est pas si stupide que cela. Je vois de plus en plus de magasin (saturn, boulanger...) qui refusent maintenant les paiements par chèque.
C'est certes hallucinant, mais c'est comme ça, même les grandes chaines s'y mettent, bientot le chequier ne servira plus à rien (personnellement, je m'en fous, j'en ai pas  )


----------



## twinworld (15 Août 2010)

drs a dit:


> C'est certes hallucinant, mais c'est comme ça, même les grandes chaines s'y mettent, bientot le chequier ne servira plus à rien


ben moi ce que je trouve hallucinant, c'est que certains continuent d'utiliser ce mode de paiement. ça me paraît tellement archaïque à l'heure des cartes magnétiques et des réseaux


----------



## Sly54 (15 Août 2010)

Ben si tu fais un gros achat, du style MP + écran, à plus de 3000 euros, ta carte bleue ne va peut être pas aimer (plafond dépassé) et vu que tu ne peux pas payer en liquide pour plus de 3000 euros


----------



## twinworld (15 Août 2010)

Sly54 a dit:


> Ben si tu fais un gros achat, du style MP + écran, à plus de 3000 euros, ta carte bleue ne va peut être pas aimer (plafond dépassé) et vu que tu ne peux pas payer en liquide pour plus de 3000 euros


carte bleue, je sais pas ce que ça veut dire. Ici, y a des cartes de débit rapide, ou des cartes de crédit, termes génériques pour les cartes bancaires. Effectivement, il faut avoir un plafond suffisant pour les utiliser. Mais j'avoue, je fais pas souvent des achats pour plus de 3000 CHF, donc je ne suis pas souvent embêté par le plafond. Et puis on peut faire des achats pour plus de 3000 CHF en liquide 

Bref, c'est des pratiques différentes. C'est juste que pour moi qui vis dans un pays où les chèques sont très très peu utilisés, ben ça me fait toujours bizarre quand je vois quelqu'un en utiliser.


----------



## drs (15 Août 2010)

twinworld a dit:


> ben moi ce que je trouve hallucinant, c'est que certains continuent d'utiliser ce mode de paiement. ça me paraît tellement archaïque à l'heure des cartes magnétiques et des réseaux



idem, c'est pour ça que j'ai pas de chéquier


----------



## Flo... (16 Août 2010)

De plus qu'en étant étudiant ma carte bancaire je peux pas payer plus de 2000 par mois avec ma carte. Et puis les chèques sont toujours très souvent demandés par les écoles ou les résidences étudiantes (chèque de caution, paiement des frais de scolarité...)


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Juin 2013)

Hello, 

Je déterre le topic, car j'ai cherché la même chose se matin avant d'aller à l'Apple Store acheter mon nouveau Mac. 

Actuellement, à l'Apple Store Odyseym, si vous y allez avec un chéquier, vous repartez avec un chéquier. 

Ils proposent aussi un paiement en 4 fois sans frais, qui passe par Sofinco. Mais Sofinco regarde sur la situation dans les 3 ans en arrière. Donc même si à l'instant t vous êtes parfaitement solvable, il faut aussi que vous l'ayez été sur les 3 ans en arrière pour que le 4 fois sans frais soit accepté. Ex étudiants, passez votre chemin. 

Si non, c'est CB, ou liquide. 

Ma CB étant limitée à 500&#8364; sur 30 jours glissants, je vais devoir me balader avec de gros billets sous le bras.
Ce que j'adore faire.


----------



## Sly54 (10 Juin 2013)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Ma CB étant limitée à 500 sur 30 jours glissants, je vais devoir me balader avec de gros billets sous le bras.(


Un coup de fil à ta banque devrait régler le problème pour le mois à venir (et c'est gratuit (*)). Ensuite ton plafond retrouve son niveau.



(*) ou ça devrait l'être


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (10 Juin 2013)

C'est ce que j'ai fait, mais dans la mienne, ça prends au moins un jour. Et jusqu'à samedi.... je n'ai pas d'autre occasion de passer à l'Apple Store. 
Et comme mon MacBook est tombé en panne dimanche matin... je pouvais pas appeler ma banque pour leur demander de lever le plafond pour aujourd'hui.

Et puis comme j'ai servi de beta testeur pour le dossier de paiement en 4 fois (fait sur une tablette, avec une application qui est toute neuve, pleine de bugs... on a fait la procédure 3 fois pour apprendre finalement qu'ils n'acceptaient pas mon dossier...), le vendeur m'a proposé de me passer en tarifs étudiant. Mais il fallait que ça se fasse aujourd'hui. 
Plus d'une centaine d'euros de réduc à la clef.... tu te doutes bien que j'ai longuement hésité avant de refuser de considérer le paiement en espèces. 
D'ailleurs, je ne l'ai pas refusé :love:


----------



## FAGHEL Benoit (18 Août 2013)

Bonjour,
J'aimerais acheter un MacBook pro avec écran rétina 15" 2,7 GHz à 2799 euro
Mais je vais attendre encore un petit peu que le magasin Apple store a LILLE en France ouvre c'est pour bientôt je vous l'assure mais mon problème c'est est ce que ce magasin vous allez me dire tous les Apple store de France vont pareil mais est ce qu'il accepte les moyens de paiement en liquide je peus payer que de cette façon en donnant 60 billets de 50 euro


----------

